# need an MP3/MP4 player



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 26, 2011)

hi

need a advice from you guyz.. 
planning to purchase a Mp3/MP4 player for my lil sis.. 
my budget is 5k max
requirement - max battery life n good music quality
Memory - 4 or 8 GB any

kindly suggest me some models.. 

m thinking of Philips Go gear Ariaz 4GB..


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2011)

check Sansa Clip+ and Fuze. awesome audio quality, lot of codec support, great battery life and well known brand.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 26, 2011)

battery backup is not dat good.. max 24hrs in fuze+.. 

some personal experience??


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2011)

24hrs of audio playback is pretty standard and is good too.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 26, 2011)

ohkk.. so that would be enough acc to u... but whateva is written in specs it gives max arnd 70% in actual..
n i saw philips Ariaz it was having 45hrs audio playback and my sony MP4 has 50hrs.. but dont know about the quality and Sync issue in philips. so cant say..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 1, 2011)

i have shortlisted some models of few brands.. can anyone suggest me model from these..
1. Philips gogear Aria
2. Philips gogear Ariaz
3. sony NWZ 353
4. sony NWZ 436
5. Transcend MP860
6. Sandisk Fuze.. 

All these are arnd 5000INR..


----------

